# Pilkrute + Rolle für Ostsee und Norwegen



## PetriAngler (27. März 2013)

Hallo alle,

ich suche für meinen Norwegen Angelurlaub auf Hitra noch eine leichte Pilkrute + passende Stationärrolle + Angelschnur.

In unseren Angelinformationen für Hitra steht folgendes:

- Pilkrute mit Wurfgewicht von 100 bis 200g
- Stationärrolle 
- mit 150 - 200 m monofiler Schnur (Stärke 0,40 bis 0,50 mm)

Die Kombination möchte ich später auch zum Pilken an der Ostsee verwenden. Was die Rolle angeht tendiere ich aktuell zur Penn Slammer 360 bzw. 460. Passt vom Preis und in Foren ließt man nur gutes über sie.

Würdet ihr trotz Empfehlung lieber eine geflochtene Schnur nehmen? Mir wäre eigentlich ein direkter Kontakt zum Pilker wichtig.

Was könnt ihr mir sonst empfehlen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Franky (27. März 2013)

*AW: Pilkrute + Rolle für Ostsee und Norwegen*

Moin... Ich kann Dir in diesem Fall nur anraten, eine geflochtene Schnur in der rund 8-9 kg Klasse zu nehmen (15er Powerpro bspw). Die 40er bzw. 50er Mono kannst Du dann als Puffer/Verschleissschutz vorschalten, aber nicht als Hauptschnur. Die 360er Slammer sollte auch von der Größe her ausreichend dimensioniert sein!
Mono zum Pilken nehme ich in der Ostsee bis ca 20 m - aber selbst da wird's fast zum Zufallstreffer. In 10 - 15 m funktioniert das jedoch ganz gut. Eine 200 g Pilke benötigst Du in der Ostsee im Normalfall nicht. Sollten diese "Schwergewichte" zum Einsatz kommen müssen, ist man besser an Land in der warmen Stube  "Universell" und ein Kompromiss, der für Ostsee und Norwegen einsetzbar ist, wären "Leichtpilken" mit einem WG bis max 150 g. Damit lassensich im Zweifel auch leichtere Pilker (30 - 40 g) noch einigermaßen führen. 
Wie sieht denn das Budget aus?


----------



## Perch-Noob (27. März 2013)

*AW: Pilkrute + Rolle für Ostsee und Norwegen*

Moin & willkommen an Board.

Oben links, gibt es ein kleines Feld neben dem grau unterlegt Suche steht, dort kannst du deinen Bergriff eingeben & los geht´s.
Raus kommt dann evtl. so etwas.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256822

Weiterhin viel Spass hier.

#h


----------



## Franky D (27. März 2013)

*AW: Pilkrute + Rolle für Ostsee und Norwegen*

die slammer passt von der rolle her ich würde auch zur geflochtenen mit kg tragkraft tendieren als rute entweder eine charisma pilk bis 190gr wg oder schau dich mal bei balzer bei den 71°north modellen bis 200gr wg aus die fallen recht soft aus und sind auch für den anfang gut genug für die ostsee sehr zu empfehlen fürs leichte pilken und eigendlich als absolutes top modell ist die baltic pilk 165 von balzer aus dem 71°north program

für alles weitere wie lepi angemerkt hat ist der thread nicht verkehrt ;-)


----------



## micha_2 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Pilkrute + Rolle für Ostsee und Norwegen*

da stimmt doch gar nich mit der balzer pilke. die 2.85 ist ne zu weiche die max. 90g abkann und dann kein rückgrad mehr zum pumpen hat. nur zu empfehlen für max 50g vom kleinboot. das 3-3,30m modell is nen ganz anderer blank der das abgebildete wg einigermassen auch wiedergibt.


----------



## anbeisser (27. März 2013)

*AW: Pilkrute + Rolle für Ostsee und Norwegen*

Petri und Herzlich Willkommen hier im AB !

Also die Penn Slammer in 360 oder 460 ist schon eine gute Wahl.
Solide Technik ohne Schnick Schnack und relativ preisgünstig.

Wenn Dir eine 3,30m Rute nicht zu lang ist, würde ich eine Cormoran Black Star CM Pilk mit 90-150g empfehlen.
Ist schwerr zu bekommen aber echt ein Hammer Teil.
Fuji Beringung und Fuji Rollenhalter.

Alternativ auch eine Cormoran Red Pilk.

Ganz Wichtig ist auch,das die Rute ausgewogen ist.
Leider sind die meisten Ruten trotz schwerer Rolle oft zu kopflastig und man bekommt irgendwann Muskelkater .
Ich habe meine Black Star Ruten mit Edelstahlvollstäben hinten beschwerrt und seitdem trotz höherem Rutengewicht keine Probleme mehr nach wurfreichen Turns.

Hier kannst Du günstig die passenden Stäbe und Endkappen bestellen.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/310384550104?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649




Gruß
A.


----------



## Franky D (28. März 2013)

*AW: Pilkrute + Rolle für Ostsee und Norwegen*



micha_2 schrieb:


> da stimmt doch gar nich mit der balzer pilke. die 2.85 ist ne zu weiche die max. 90g abkann und dann kein rückgrad mehr zum pumpen hat. nur zu empfehlen für max 50g vom kleinboot. das 3-3,30m modell is nen ganz anderer blank der das abgebildete wg einigermassen auch wiedergibt.


 

sehe ich anderst, das die kürzeren modelle weicher ausfallen wie die 3,30er ist richtig aber bei weitzem nicht so stark mit der 2,85 sind definitiv noch 125gr fischbar und ein zu dünnes rückrat haben sie auch nicht, dies war ja auch nur eine empfehlung welche aus meiner sich beide bereiche ostsee und norge miteinander vereuinbaren lässt da die anderen rute doch schon wieder recht heavy für meinen geschmal als ostsee pilke ausfallen


----------



## PetriAngler (28. März 2013)

*AW: Pilkrute + Rolle für Ostsee und Norwegen*

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten (und privaten Nachrichten) - warum frage ich überhaupt beim Angelshop nach? 

@Franky: Gut, dann wird es da eine geflochtene Schnur sein. Dann wäre die 360er die richtige Wahl. Zum Budget: Da bin ich nicht zu sehr festgelegt. Die Kombination sollte im mittleren Preissegment liegen. Die Rute werde ich wie geschrieben öfter zum Angeln an der Ostsee einsetzen.

@Franky D: Die Charisma Pilk gibt es ja in verschiedenen Längen: 240cm, 270cm und 300cm. Welche Länge würdest du vorziehen? Ein Bekannter hat mir mal eine möglichst kurze Rute empfohlen. Warum?

@Lepi: Die Kaufberatung werde ich mir anschauen. Leider ist sie nur auf die Ostsee (laut Titel) zugeschnitten. Daher das neue Thema.

@anbeisser: 3,30 m sind mir doch zu lang. Wir sind mit einem kleinen Boot unterwegs. Die Cormoran Red Pilk finde ich interessant und werde sie mir näher anschauen.


----------



## allegoric (28. März 2013)

*AW: Pilkrute + Rolle für Ostsee und Norwegen*

Ich verlinke dir mal eine Diskussion zum Thema mit den Ruten. Da haben wir eben erst ausführlich diskutiert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260885

Da kannste nichts falsch machen UND vergiss die Red Pilk...totaler Krempel (meiner Meinung nach).


----------



## anbeisser (28. März 2013)

*AW: Pilkrute + Rolle für Ostsee und Norwegen*



allegoric schrieb:


> Da kannste nichts falsch machen UND vergiss die Red Pilk...totaler Krempel (meiner Meinung nach).



Also,so schlecht ist die Red Pilk garnicht.
Und kopflastig sind fast alle Ruten.
Hab meine kopflastigen Ruten mittels Edelstahleinlage austariert  und hab keinen Muskelkater mehr.
Selbst mit meinem 3,30m Todprügel Black Star CM komme ich jetzt ohne Schmerzen über den Tag.

Man muß aber in den meisten Fällen schon etwas tiefer in die Tasche wenn man was vernünftiges haben möchte.
Mein bestes Stück (ja ja Angeber |bla:|supergri) ist jetzt eine 3m Eigenbau mit Avatar Spin Blank und der guten alten 4000 Shimano Technium mit Messinggetiebe.

Gruß
A.


----------



## Franky D (28. März 2013)

*AW: Pilkrute + Rolle für Ostsee und Norwegen*

zur länge diese hängt nach persönlicher vorliebe und einsatzgebiert ab fischt du eher vom kleinboot würde ich auf die 2,70er variante gehen als mittelding zwischen boot un dkutter kommst du mit der 3,0m am besten klar und für den reinen kuttereinsatz würde ich fast zur 3,30m tendieren


----------



## anbeisser (28. März 2013)

*AW: Pilkrute + Rolle für Ostsee und Norwegen*



Franky D schrieb:


> zur länge diese hängt nach persönlicher vorliebe und einsatzgebiert ab fischt du eher vom kleinboot würde ich auf die 2,70er variante gehen als mittelding zwischen boot un dkutter kommst du mit der 3,0m am besten klar und für den reinen kuttereinsatz würde ich fast zur 3,30m tendieren



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.

Auf dem Kleinboot reicht eine 2,70m und auf dem Kutter ist eine 3-3,30m besser.
Man kommt auf dem Kutter mit ner längeren Rute grade in der Andrift einfach weiter raus und hat somit länger den Köder im Wasser.
Allerdings sollte man dann auch eine grössere Rolle benutzen.
Werde immer blass vor Neid wenn ich sehe,wie weit mein Kumpel mit seiner Combi aus Black Star CM Pilk 3,30m / 90-150 und Daiwa Tournament ISO 5500 kommt .
Komme ich mit der gleichen Rute und Schnur /Ködergewicht und Shimano Technium 4000 auf ca 50-70m sind bei Ihm geschätzte 100m.:c

Petri
der Angebissene


----------



## micha_2 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Pilkrute + Rolle für Ostsee und Norwegen*

also ich fische vom kutter gar nich unter 3,45m, teils sogar 3,90m. und in dem bereich, wo mann vielleicht bischen im arm dann mal muskelkater verspürt ist dann aber nur, wenn ich den ganzen tag mit 200g geangelt habe. dann hälst du die rute vielleicht zu verkrampft. ich angle oft mit ner 3,60m 200g WG mitchel orca strong, die is mit muss doppelt so schwer , wie die black star, und keine probleme.


----------



## anbeisser (29. März 2013)

*AW: Pilkrute + Rolle für Ostsee und Norwegen*



micha_2 schrieb:


> also ich fische vom kutter gar nich unter 3,45m, teils sogar 3,90m. und in dem bereich, wo mann vielleicht bischen im arm dann mal muskelkater verspürt ist dann aber nur, wenn ich den ganzen tag mit 200g geangelt habe. dann hälst du die rute vielleicht zu verkrampft. ich angle oft mit ner 3,60m 200g WG mitchel orca strong, die is mit muss doppelt so schwer , wie die black star, und keine probleme.



Ja Moin nach Salzwedel aus Salzwedel |supergri

Hast deine Orca Strong dann mit ner schweren Rolle bestimmt gut austariert.
Fische die Black Star mit ner 850iger Spro Passion und habe hinten ca 150g Edelstahlrundstab eingelassen.

P.S. Hatte ich Salzwedel gesagt,nee ich komme aus Steinitz |muahah:...................

Maik


----------



## Gabri-Leshit (31. März 2013)

*AW: Pilkrute + Rolle für Ostsee und Norwegen*

Je kürzer die Rute desto besser


----------



## Kielerfreund (31. März 2013)

*AW: Pilkrute + Rolle für Ostsee und Norwegen*



Gabri-Leshit schrieb:


> Je kürzer die Rute desto besser




Da spricht natürlich die geballte Kutter- und Bootsanglerkompetenz.

Klar ist bei Kleinbooten und in Norwegens Urlauberbooten eine kurze Rute handlicher aber gerade auf den Angelkuttern der Ostsee spielen lange Ruten ihre Vorteile aus.

Aufbauten hinter einem stören nicht beim Auswerfen und wenn man Spitzenplätze wie Bug oder Heck kann man mit langen Ruten wesentlich besser fischen.

In Norge fische ich neben 2.10ner 30 und 50 lbs-Ruten gerne meine 330er Speedmaster wenn es der Platz erlaubt. Auf der Ostsee geht unter 300 cm gar nichts.

Gruß#h
Carsten


----------



## Franky D (31. März 2013)

*AW: Pilkrute + Rolle für Ostsee und Norwegen*



Gabri-Leshit schrieb:


> Je kürzer die Rute desto besser


 
#d#d#d klasse beitrag sowas von aufschlussreich!

es kommt letztlich immer auf die angeltechnik und die örtlichkeit an danach sollte sich auch die rutenlänge richten


----------

